# Bon Homme Richard



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

My wife Kathi is building a sailing ship. We were at the model store where I was perusing the aisles for something to amuse me, and she found this and decided that she was going to build a sailing ship. She has no account on this forum, so she will be using my account to post her progress. 

I've decided to build an old warship (sailing ship). It's been over 6 years since I built one and I decided it was time to do another. So sit back and enjoy the ride ...




























This was an old Aurora mold that Monogram aquired when they bought out Aurora during their bankruptcy. The amazing thing about this one is that is was one of the complete molds that survived a train derailment of a shipment of the Aurora molds being sent to a Monogram warehouse and the subsequent destruction of molds that Monogram took part in. This mold was also made of copper and not steel so it was even more amazing that it survived the crash.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I built this last year. It is a great kit. here is my pic link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=314746&highlight=uss+bonne+homme+richard


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

the train wreck story is largely a myth. Very very few molds were destroyed or even damaged. Monogram scrapped a good many of the Aurora molds for a variety of reasons inlcuding the fact that many were worn out and just shot from being run continuously.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for your comments, guys. In defense of my wife's comment, I defer to page 96 of Aurora Model Kits by Thomas Graham, in which it specifically mentions that later in the winter of 1977, the molds, artwork, reference materials, etc. were loaded on railroad flatcars for the trip to Monogram's warehouse. Passing through upstate New York, the train derailed topping trailers and scattering the molds across a frozen field. It is true that few were destroyed in the wreck. On the same page, it does mention Monogram's scrapping of many molds with minimum consideration for what was being lost. According to the book (the writer of which has more knowledge of what occurred than I do), the derailment did occur and was not a myth. 

I have edited my wife's comment to better reflect this. I'm sorry for any confusion or inaccuracies that her comment may have had and hope the edited entry is better. She is excited about building this kit and I would hate to curb her enjoyment from sharing her progress.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I look forward to seeing her build as I havent seen this kit as a built up. Sailing ships are my main building endevour so I love to see others. It may convince me to purchase a copy.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

OMG! The Bon Homme Richard is the very first sailing ship model I built waaaaay back when.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Frankie Boy said:


> OMG! The Bon Homme Richard is the very first sailing ship model I built waaaaay back when.


I've always liked this ship but never got around to buying it.

The ole "Golden Hind" for me. Never did finish it.

Come to think of it I've not finished any of the sailing ships I've ever had.
Cutty Sark
CSS Alabama (the large one)
USS Constutition (the large one) twice!!!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

iamweasel said:


> I look forward to seeing her build as I havent seen this kit as a built up. Sailing ships are my main building endevour so I love to see others. It may convince me to purchase a copy.


look a couple of entries up. The link is for my completed ship I made last year


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

jaws62666 said:


> look a couple of entries up. The link is for my completed ship I made last year


Thanks, I had completely forgotten that I did in fact see that and yes I may get it  Thats what happens when you get old, everything goes out the window after 40. Hell I didnt even see your post above with the link in it.
It does turn into a nice build.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> the train wreck story is largely a myth.


Largely a myth? The train wreck happened, it's an actual fact.


Good luck with the sailing ship kits, scottnkat, and don't be put off.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Largely a myth? The train wreck happened, it's an actual fact.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the sailing ship kits, scottnkat, and don't be put off.


Thats not what I said... the story about hundreds of molds being destroyed, stacks of broken molds littering the landscape etc. are not true. In actuality, only a couple of molds were damaged or broken. I think the World War I two-seat airplanes were some of them. The truth is that Monogram junked most of the molds once they took posession of them.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, everyone - Kat has been trimming all the flash and making the pieces pretty. Hope to have pics soon.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

scottnkat said:


> Thanks for the comments, everyone - Kat has been trimming all the flash and making the pieces pretty. Hope to have pics soon.


cool!!! tell her to bring it!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Its so refreshing to hear about a woman building a model. For years I tried to get my wife interested but to no avail. Its just something of mine that she "tolerates".

Good luck Kathi, I'll be checking in regularly to see your progress. And be patient, sailing ships just take a long time but as you can see by "Jaws62666" work, they are definitely worth the effort.

Tory


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My ex actually built quite a few models including a big sailing ship. She enjoyed it. Actually her first kit was the medium size Revell Mayflower. She painted all of the little details, did the rigging, etc. It wasn't half bad at all and she had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in posting any updates - it seems that I gave my wife my cold and she is just miserable right now and doesn't want to do anything but sit on the couch. When she is feeling better, she will post an update - sorry about that, everyone


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Kathi is feeling better and started on her ship. She's been doing trimming and clean up and finally laid down some paint today:










She has made a list of paints that she wants to pick up, so we will be heading off to the store this weekend to go shopping for her. More to come...


----------

